# 1kg Electric Furnace for Gold Silver Melting



## MMFJ (Aug 11, 2012)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150876835217

Thanks for looking (and bidding!


----------



## ericrm (Aug 11, 2012)

do you have some used labglass in your... junk 8)


----------



## joem (Aug 11, 2012)

I'll be watching. I'm getting into silver more so and was thinking of melting and stamping my own special melts in a mold I have. This is yours right MMFJ?


----------



## MMFJ (Aug 11, 2012)

joem said:


> I'll be watching. I'm getting into silver more so and was thinking of melting and stamping my own special melts in a mold I have. This is yours right MMFJ?


'tis mine.....
Was the 'thing' that actually got me onto this forum! Learning how to (and how NOT to) use it brought me here.

BTW, 'Buy It Now' offers from forum members before the auction ends (12 hours before, actually...) are welcome!


----------



## ericrm (Aug 11, 2012)

i just bid one 1$ it not fair to blah blah blah... so what is your buy it now price?


----------



## MMFJ (Aug 13, 2012)

had some interest on this package and was asked about shipping cost estimates.

The box this is in, ready for shipping is 19" x 13" x 12" and weighs 25 lbs (shipping weight)

Ships from 89130.

Interested parties can check http://ups.com and/or http://USPS.com (if you want us to ship it, those are all we use, though we are happy to work with your shipper/label as needed)


----------

